# 20 month old - wont drink milk anymore?



## katieandfras

Ever since taking away lo's bedtime bottle, she has decided she doesn't want milk anymore. I have been giving her milk in different beakers at night but she just hugs the beaker then drifts off.
I have been trying to give her milk in the day too - but she again just holds the beaker??

Now I'm worried she's not getting enough calcium. Do 20 month olds "need" milk?

She has milk on her cereal every day and 1 yoghurt a day and some cheese. Is this enough?


----------



## lewsmom

my son was exactley the same.. i wouldnt worry hun.. as long as she has other sources of calicium i wouldnt worry.. toddlers dont 'need' it.. as the get it through other foods.. butter cheese yogurt.. etc etc.. xxx


----------



## Mrs A

Have you seen this? my Lo has a cup of this in the morning instead of his bottle of milk! :)

https://www.mardianinmotion.com/2007/07/is-cacium-fortified-orange-juice-really-good-for-you


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar doesn't drink milk everyday. When we weaned him off the bottle at 23 months he went off milk for a month. Now he drinks some milk from an open cup. He will not drink it from a sippy. I make sure to offer him enough yoghurt, cheese & milk in his cereals during the day & I also give him vit D drops xx


----------



## RachA

I would keep the option of milk there and your lo should pick it up again. When i weaned both of mine (one from a bottle at about 18months and the other from the breast at 18months) they both stopped drinking milk almost completely. It took a couple of months of me offering a beaker at breakfast until they started drinking it again. Now my youngest is back up to drinking between 9 and 18oz a day, plus her milk on cereal and yoghurts.


----------



## KTJ006

I am in the exact same boat as you *Katie*!! I have a 19.5month old DD. I hate to say this, but we're still giving her a bottle in the morning and at night because that's the only time she will drink her milk! She is a VERY picky eater and won't eat many things with calcium in it (used to love cheese, but hates it now. Hates yogurt. Loves ice cream, but you can't give that to them everyday!). We have tried milk in a sippy, milk through mom and dads cup, chocolate milk, strawberry milk, warm milk, cold milk, not making a big deal, making a big deal, etc. She is just stubborn and only wants it in a bottle.

So, for now we are continuing with the bottles until we can come up with an alternative. Milk is the best thing for them at this age, and I definitely don't want to cut that out! GL to you...perhaps we can come up with some creative ideas from this!


----------



## hmcx

My lo stopped drinking milk around 14/15 months, just completely refused it. Every now and then i try to give her some in her sippy cup but she just spits it out. I just make sure i give her enough calcium based products during the day, milk with porridge, cheese, yogurt, Which you're already doing!


----------



## Mee_Mummy

Have you tried homemade smoothies? My DS has stopped drinking his milk too, but I've found he'll drink a couple of oz of smoothie & he'll also drink a couple of oz of strawberry milk - nesquik(sp?) powder. Xx


----------

